# hello



## big wul

hi folks my name is wullie from ayrshire ,scotland, had tt for about 6 mths now great car really impressed with it only problem is my better half drives it more than me....... bad news!

hopefully going to start some mods on it shortly new wheels and coilovers for starts..


----------



## trev

Hi Wullie welcome to the fourm, have a look in the events section for the scottish meetings and meet the gang  
as for the mods to the car we've all been their and still at it :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome first mod join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## PissTT

Hi and Welcome 

Lovely part of the world... great driving roads


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome


----------



## chrishTT

welcome


----------



## graham225

Welcome, some cracking roads up there :twisted:


----------

